# Bavarian Roast pork with dark beer and bread dumplings



## technoir (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently found my grandmas (R.i.P., crazy chick) long missed recipe for this "Bayrischer Schweinsbraten" and i would like to share it with you 

Because my english is terribad, i just put the text into google translator...but i hope you can understand it







*Bavarian Roast pork with dark beer and bread dumplings*

2 kilograms roast pork, with rind
a lot of caraway
a lot of salt (coarse)
some pepper
3 midsize onions
2 big carrots
1 leek
0,5 celery
1 litre dark beer
1,5 litres broth

*for the dough:*
500grams bread
3 eggs
250 millilitres Milk
1 midsize onion
parsley
salt, pepper & nutmeg

and here we go...

Preheat the oven to 175 degrees Preheat convection.

The Roast:
Cut the rind with a very sharp knife into diamond shape or already have pre-cutting by the butcher. Rub the rind and the meat with lots of coarse salt, cumin and pepper. Give the meat with the skin facing up to the roasting pan, with about 0.5 liters of boiling broth poured over and cook for 1 hour on the middle rack in oven.

The onion into eighths, carrots and celery cut into cubes and the onion into rings. Give everything to fry, nor push times with 1 liter of boiling broth poured over and a further 2 hours in the oven. The roast now and then with the gravy poured over it. About 30 minutes before end of cooking time the oven to 220 degrees provide top heat and pour the beer over the roast.

Remove the finished roast, take off the crispy crust with a knife and cut into several small pieces. Then carve the roast and place next to the crust. The vegetables and sauce into a gravy boat filled.

Dumplings:
Bread dumplings with lukewarm milk and pour over with your hands mix. Parsley, onions and eggs, and let it mix well. Season with salt, pepper, nutmeg and just let it rest.
With wet hands about 8 round balls from the dough and cook in boiling salted water (dumplings have to swim) about 20 minutes. Remove dumplings and serve.

Red Cabbage is perfect for this as an add on


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

looks fun. Have to give it a try.


----------

